# 721 Timer Conflict



## Kosh_5x5 (Oct 23, 2002)

I set up my 721 Friday night. As I entered weekly timers for my favorite programs I came across a timer conflict that I cannot understand. When I set a weekly timer for the Sopranos on HBO on Sunday from 11:00-12:00 PM, the software tells me I have a conflict with a timer set for a local channel on Wednesday from 8:00 -9:00PM. Is this one of those quirks of the software?

Upon further review, I have two timers set for local channels on Wednesday from 8:00-9:00PM. I see a re-run of the Sopranos is on Wednesday night at the same time. Is it somehow picking up all Sopranos re-runs so it thinks I am trying to set three timers for Wednesday? Is it going to record all showings of the Sopranos during the week because I set a timer for one showing?

Thanks for any responses.

The Vorlon


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Phantom conflicts are a common software bug with the 721. Dish needs to fix this in a future software upgrade. Try changing one of the timers to once only, rather than weekly. This works for me.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

A reboot may help as well, I was getting a lot of phantom conflicts and haven't gotten any recently, I've been re-booting about once a week, for no other reason but to try and avoid some of these bugs...


----------



## bkanneg (Oct 10, 2002)

I got the exact same conflict. I tried to set up a weekly event for Sopranos at 11:00 on Sundays, and it has a conflict with every other timer I have. I just rebooted and it did it again. 

That is ridiculous. there has to be a fix for this.

Brian


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Rebooting or smart card pull does NOt fix timer conflict problem. Totally ridiculous bug IMHO.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

bkanneg, I'm not clear as to whether the the reboot you did fixed the problem for you. Reboots don't work for me. Did it cure it? Just wondering...


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

I think Kosh_5x5 got it right. Maybe its a programming logic flaw, and not a reboot type bug?

Sounds like when a timer is being set, a searching program logic starts at the beginning of the guide/week, looking for timer conflicts, so it looks for the first instance of the show name that occurs at the same time as two other timers. Since by coincidence your show name occurs twice in the guide at two different times, and the first time slot period with two occupied timers also happens to have a episode of the same show that you are trying to set a timer for on another later date.

So it says "Oh, Sopranos is being recorded at a time that I already have two other timers running, so its a conflict", not realizing that its looking at the wrong Sopranos, since it just started at the top/beginning of the guide and worked its way down.

If I'm right, then that's really weird, because it should just look in the time slot period that the timer is being set at, and not start searching from the beginning of the guide, which is what it sounds like its doing.

A good test would be for someone with a 721 to try and reproduce this identifying a show (and episode) that occurs more than once in the week, set two timers at the same time as the first occurance of the show, then try to set a timer at the second occurance of the show.


----------



## bkanneg (Oct 10, 2002)

TerryC

No, a reboot did not solve it for me. I tried it again last night, and it still happens.

Brian


----------

